# Bokeh & Shallow Depth of Field Shots



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ive really grown fond of these type of photos and have recently bought the Nikon 35mm f1.8 Prime lens which is great for producing such results. 
Heres a few of my 1st attempts....














































Ive only just started out with this and havnt got further than the house and car so any advice or comments are welcomed.

Thanks, Phil


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice shots there phil 

been thinking of getting a 35mm or a 50mm myself recently.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

LOVING the first shot! Need to get me a lens similar for my canon...


----------



## smalltrees (May 7, 2009)

Nikon 85mm f/1.4 aka... the cream machine...
Nikon 105mm, 135mm DC lens, they allow you to control the bokeh front to back...
Sigma 50mm f/1.4

all known/famous... for the bokeh you seek...


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice shots - like the first and last ones for the colourful bokeh - good effect


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Great shots Phil, really like the cats paws.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Purple Haze said:


> nice shots there phil
> 
> been thinking of getting a 35mm or a 50mm myself recently.


The 35mm is half the price which is what made my mind up aswell as most of my photos being around the 30mm focal length. Bare in mind you will beable to buy the cheaper AF lenses (lucky bugger!):lol:



Mini 360 said:


> LOVING the first shot! Need to get me a lens similar for my canon...


Thanks bud. You wont be dissapointed



smalltrees said:


> Nikon 85mm f/1.4 aka... the cream machine...
> Nikon 105mm, 135mm DC lens, they allow you to control the bokeh front to back...
> Sigma 50mm f/1.4
> 
> all known/famous... for the bokeh you seek...


I did consider the nifty 50 f1.4 but the price threw it for me aswell as the focal length. Maybe in the future:thumb:



cheekeemonkey said:


> Nice shots - like the first and last ones for the colourful bokeh - good effect


Cheers


fretfret said:


> Great shots Phil, really like the cats paws.


he didnt like being the model though haha!

Thanks guys


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

Don't forget you can change the shape of the bokeh with some simple cardboard shapes and a cheap cokin filter holder, or just tape it to the lens if you don't have one.

DIY Bokeh shapes
Examples of shaped bokeh


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

What type is the cat mate?

Shots look fantastic!


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice shots. As you've asked for advice try and keep your eye on the overall image and what you're conveying with it. I know myself it's easy to get caught up in how nice the effect is. I have a 85mm 1.2. £1500 later and I rarely shoot with it wideopen anyway but it is a gorgeous effect no doubt )


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice shots Phil, especially the first seems like your really getting into photography now :thumb:, bought a new camera this week.. mamiya C220 cant wait to use it this weekend


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Katana said:


> Don't forget you can change the shape of the bokeh with some simple cardboard shapes and a cheap cokin filter holder, or just tape it to the lens if you don't have one.
> 
> DIY Bokeh shapes
> Examples of shaped bokeh


Someone else has also mentioned trying this, thanks very much for the links.....i'm on it!


gally said:


> What type is the cat mate?
> 
> Shots look fantastic!


Tosca is a Himalayan and Gizmo is a cream Persian. Heres his front end:lol:











Dornrade said:


> Nice shots. As you've asked for advice try and keep your eye on the overall image and what you're conveying with it. I know myself it's easy to get caught up in how nice the effect is. I have a 85mm 1.2. £1500 later and I rarely shoot with it wideopen anyway but it is a gorgeous effect no doubt )


These were basically test shots where i just tried to use something in the house and i will defo be trying to envisage the overall image and the effect now ive sussed (sort of how to get the camera to do what i want. I used the 3D focusing on these ones. Just need a better subject now. £1500.....i wonder if i'll ever spend that on a lens
Thanks for the feedback.



Edward101 said:


> Nice shots Phil, especially the first seems like your really getting into photography now :thumb:, bought a new camera this week.. mamiya C220 cant wait to use it this weekend


Thanks Ed, i think im just trying and am interested in every aspect at the moment and am loving it. Just got a step up ring today to glue some welding glass to so that will be next. Oh and we did some wire wool spinning at work tonight with some success!:thumb:
Phil


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I love them mate, my favourite cats.

I thought the breed was called "Persian Himalayan" Didn't know they were 2 different kinds.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

gally said:


> I love them mate, my favourite cats.
> 
> I thought the breed was called "Persian Himalayan" Didn't know they were 2 different kinds.


They are known as Colourpoint Persians usually. They come from a cross between a Persian and Siamese. Great cats the both of them.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Really good shots, using depth of field like that, foocuses everything onto the subject, works really well:thumb:


----------

